# Dark Eldar - why we once fear the dark



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

With a new army on the go, I though I get a project log on the go following it progress. I also got a Blood Angels topic on the go as well which should be getting updated soon.
Anyway Dark Eldar. Not dout we will see million of these both in the local gaming store/club & on the fourms. So why am I collecint Dark Eldar, it simple, the brand new models are brillaint. While gaming wise, I feel the Dark Eldar are a all or nothing army in game terms, really frigle & so offer a great challenge.

Also it somthing diffrent for me, which I will exsplain in a bit.
So my aim is. I am aim to get my Dark Eldar army fully painted & read for gaming by the 24th of Dec where I will go to my local GW, met with friends & get some games. After word (though I do not drink) head to a pub & then home ready & waiting for Christmas day it self.

I am aim to build a unit, paint it/finish, then repeat with the next unit. I feel this help you focuse instead of looking onto a panting stastion & seen row upon row of models that you still need to do. So aim to do that & spend a maximum of a week on a Dark Eldar unit.
On top this, I will be starting with my 2x Troops & HQ first. When starting a army I'd alway recommend this, just incase you change anything in your army list, that least you got all the legal stuff for game reason done. As oppse to painting up a Elites unit & find out you no longer need them in your army.

I alway work to a army list & then change stuff around after games, this help save money & energy in the long run.

Also help you focuse a bit more to get that army fully painted. Also because I got a habit of hateing useing unpainted armies on the table top. So alway work to a army list.

Anyway here what I have so far










Mega Paint set - Because I do commission, help in the long run & you do save a lot. Really worth it.
3x Warriors, I'd advance order two of these sets
Wych
Archon
Raider
Incubi
Raider
White Dwarf - It a pretty cool issue
Codex
Predator's DVD - Lossly theme my Dark Eldar around the Predators, in term of trophies/the style of base, etc...

Here my test model for the Dark Eldar. Sorry if the photos seem a bit dull, light not been the best right now. Still got some bits to do like the skull & some of the other trophies for example















































I went for a blue armour as it a colour I not really use on a army as a whole in regards to armour. Also the red colour I orignaly was going for seem to be everwhere since Dark Eldar been release. So wanted somthing diffrent.
Base, the green just to try do a alien (sp) swamp. Once I start building a few more warriors, going to add things like skulls, etc... Also be useing the GW water effect for the first time to see what that is like.

I am hope GW release a long version of stastic grass, like those on Phil Kellt Space Wolves base, so wait & see, other wise there is a model store near my local GW that dose sell this as well.

Flesh - For the flesh loin cloth, might do diffrent colours to mark out the units.

Gun - I went for bone sort of style, again just somthing diffrent.

As for the rest of the army, as said I work from a list, so from memory

Duke
3x Haemonlulus w/Hexrifles

5 Incubie, one being unit leader
Raider, 5+ Inv save, -6 to your shooting to me

20 Warriors w/2 Splinter Rifles
5 Warriors w/Blaster

10 Wych, 2 specil CCw, one unit leader with blaster, Haywire grenades
Raider - same as above
10 Wych, 2 specil CCw, one unit leader with blaster, Haywire grenades
Raider - same as above

Ravinger, same stuff as Raider
Ravinger, same

total 1500pts

As for some idea & think to look forward to

Haemonlulus - I am thinking of converting these from the Mandrake useing the bottle area/robes with a upper body from the Warriors. Not sure what I want to do for there heads?

Duke - I will be useing the Archon along with some bits from the other kits just to make him stand out a little bit more.

Pain Marker - With there new specil rule. I will be useing 25mm round base, have skulls & helmets/heads from diffrent armies. These will be base on armies I fought past & present that I really enjoy battle. While also base them on some of the armies in my local GW & gaming club, as well as my own armies.

I think the higher up the marker, the higher power of pain the unit got?? Not quite sure. Again going to bring in idea from the Predator's movie from the Predators camp which is litter with Trophies from diffrent things.

Apart from that, pretty much what my test model look like.
So aim to get another update by Fri. As said aim to get a unit built & painted before move on.

To start the army I think I will try to get my 20x Warriors & 5x Warriors out of the way follow up by the Duke. This knock out my 2x Troops & HQ. After that I might work on Incubie & there Raider.

But yes Fri try get a update. I think I will get the task of 20 Warriors out of the way first, but split it so 10 warriors for the first part of the week, then finish the other 10 before the rest of the week over.

Anyway that it from me, hope everone like them.

IP


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I like the idea of using bone to decorate the gun barrel, fits in nicely with the DE theme and saves the weapon from being all-metal. I would suggest the bone could use more washing and highlighting, though; and also the silvery metal itself looks a tad flat, maybe highlight that too? The colour scheme itself is good, I just suspect it needs a bit more contrast to make it pop as well as it could.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i like the idea so much of your bone guns any chance i can borrow the idea for my wyche blades pleeeeeeease. :wink: +rep so far on your work.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sexy DE.

+Rep 



I want more...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

definatly nice.. like what svart said.. i think your army is so well highlighted and it really pops.. just makes the metal and bone look really flat in contrast.

so a little extra highlight on the bone and metal and 100% win win happy time

+rep


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a really promising start, like your ideas and your scheme.

Apart from points mentioned, the base looks a little flat atm, drybrushing a lighter shade on the sand would help it pop a bit better.

Looking forward to seeing this develop


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

test scheme looks great armor wise, gun looks flat in comparison, needs some highlights, atleast from a picture standpoint.

the bone design on the weapon looks great, im sure many people here will be stealing it. Hope to see more from you. +rep


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

i have to agree, the armour is so good that the gun looks a little flat, a bit more of an extreme highlight on the bone and gems would make that whole model pop

+rep


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

As said there light wa a bit dull, the highlight on the metal not show up as well  But I'll try re-adding the mitherial silver & then try chain mail for the first time?? make it a bit more show up like might Highlight on the armour :biggrin:
While the gun it self still need a bit of skull white added onto it :biggrin: same gose for the skull, still need to get some skull white onto that to finish it off.




> im sure many people here will be stealing it


I did sort of take the idea from my local GW store manger Dark Eldar when he was testing out stuff. Though it was a good idea & somthing I'd like to try. Each army end of the day about trying new stuff & gain new experince

Just built my 5 warriors unit & 10 out of the 20 Warriors along with the Duke. Hope to start work on the 5 Warrior later today.
Spend tomorrow on the 10 warriors.

Then Thur that my gaming club, if I do not have a game then will ether be building the rest of that Dark Eldar lot or paint some of my Space Wolves which is needed for the Throne of Skulls tournament in under two weeks time.

Also the new Dark Eldar kit really nice to put together. Barely any mold lines or file was needed. All the bits are interchangible (sp) which is cool.

So see what happen Thur, but ether way should have a update on Fri or Sat afternoon that the leastess.

IP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great! I love the armor, but as varakir said the base does look a little flat. I would dry brush the sand a little lighter. Other than that great work!


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hopeful these photos are better in term of the lighting. As said in some the a few bith of highlighting did get drown out due to the lighting. So please keep this in mind.

If not, I'll try get a lamb to be near by the help with the lighting. Like wise I try to bright up some of the highlight, if it look a bit dodgy some of this maybe down to the light despit useing flash (only way for me to take photos with out being really dull)

But for time being here the Warrior once more & a little preview of the 5 warriors, wanted to see how a group of them look like, so sorry for the messy paint stastion in the background

I attach these, rather than put these into my photos bucket account to save space & with it being a bit mess up recently


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sooo very nice. Love the color scheme you have chosen and executed to perfection. You are certainly going to do this long awaited army justice.REP


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressively consistent graduation on the armour plates.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

Well half way through the week & though I show how the models have got on. Spent yesterday & a bit of today painting 15 Warriors. So here what what

10 out of my 20 Warriors










I am going to re-do the female Dark Eldar warrior hair, was trying stuff out but got a better idea in mind. While the flesh I was trying out a new way since this is a Xenos army, so went for Dheneb Stone, badab black wash & purple wash, then re-paint Dheneb Stone. Just for a pale tone

5 Warriors










Also a little preview into the Duke




























I need to try get the gun holster from the last Dark Eldar plastic set to rep his Blaster gun. Also need to add some trophies.

So due to some real life stuff about to happen ( meeting) going to spend tomorrow that my gaming club building the models I have, if I not got a game tomorrow.

Also give in & bought a box of Wych today. Just it was the last box until the order arrive, there a lot of Dark Eldar armies pop up so though I might as well get them & support my local GW store  

So hopeful by the end of the week should have a bit of a update. Like wise hopeful have the above units all fully painted.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

A very quick update.

I been very busy building up the Dark Eldar set I already got. I was orignaly going to do this once a squad was built & painted, then move onto the next unit. But as poer normal real life stuff some time get the best of you or other stuff on the go.

For me I got a big meeting on Thur & also I am getting my might Space Wolves army ready for the Throne of Skulls tournament which is this Fri to Sunday in Warhammer World in Nottingham. So lot of stuff to do for my Space Wolves before there finish/ready for the event 

So as to stuff, sorry if these are not the best photos, just a quick photo of stuff










So as you can see a fair bit has been done.

What still to be done

- Undercaot the remain models from the BIG 20 unit of Warriors. As you can see they got on pretty well

- Finish painting the 5 Warriors. I should get some spare time on Wed so will aim to get them finish.

- Raider still to be built. Due to a few commission work, as well as getting my own Wolves ready for the weekend. Going to spend a little later just building/finish of the raiders so it give me a little break from painting today.
They are pretty easy to build, first one was a bit tricky but it happen with any new tank kit or big model you try.

Those who have still to buy a Raider, exspect a map on how to build this rather than a booklet.

- Incubi are built which will bring me to another photo in a second. Got to say these are the BEST metal models I have ever pout together. Was so easy & not the usely hassle I have when glue metal models. Even though my super glue has recently turn into water due to the cold weather effect it.

- Wych, I just need to buy one more box. After build the models, I want to try make them as a all female unit as to there background, unless anyone wanting to do any trades.

Here my Incbi squad leader










I use some bits from the Warriors unit. I wanted to do this so the model would stand out as the unit leader & make everone life a little easyer when it come to wounds & pick out models.

Also going to use this model as my test bit for the Incubi, they will still be in the Blue colours, but I'd like to do some Eldar rune/letter onto there armour.

As said right now my main force is on the Throne of Skulls with my Space Wolves which is this weekend, it'll be held in Warhammer World in Nottingham, HQ of all that is GW.

So saying that here some photos of my Space Wolves, though I show, even though this is a xeno log










Some new models I made recently










Trophies are base on my local GW manger Nids as I am the only person to win against them & add a bit of banter. The model to the left was just built a few moment ago.
Just when it come to a tournament, I alway have that least one model to paint a few days before the event. This has happen for 9 years now. So never feel right if I have nothing for my army to paint before a event/tournament.

So due to this, next update will not be until next Wed the latess.

Right now the plan is

Tonight - Finish building the Raider so there all done & out of the way
Wed - Depend how the Space Wolves get on led up to ToS.
GT during the weekend
Mon - Tournament report & recover from the road trip
Tue - Finish off my warrior & aim to start work on the Duke so the HQ chose is out of the way.
Wed - Start on a Raider or Incubi unit??

Well see.

But as said next update will not be until next Wed or Thur.

IP


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work on those DE  +rep


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks

Just finish building the raider. Dark Eldar kits are the best kits I have ever made, really enjoy how a lot of it is interchangible. I'd happily recommend any Dark Eldar kit to anyone.

With the raider, keep in mind the keep the trophies & sail not glue on, more for carry about/storage when going for game to game. Just think ahead before building a model more about the strage if you where going to your local GW, tournament, gaming club or friend home to game.

Again any Dark Eldar kit been enjoible to make. Even the Incubi as I already said, I usely hate metal models building wise, but not a singel issue with the Incubie that all.

IP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking good. Love how you have done your warriors and as I have already mentioned so I can't wait to see what you will do with the Raiders and the Incubi. Keep up the good work mate!

On a side note your SW are looking pretty ace as well:good:.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Id rep you again after seeing your SW, but I think my rep has to be passed around abit more first


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Insane Psychopath,

Good job on the DE, great choice of color scheme. I like how they have shades of blue worked to the edge rather than the GW version of black armour w/ blue (turquoise) lines edged-highlighted. Not sure if your Kabalite warriors are completed yet (from the photos above) but seems like their flesh & hair can be tightened up a bit. I do like your bases though, simple but very effective.

I'm just curious to know what you think of GW's water effect? Do you recommend it?

Thanks, good job again.... keep stacking up those pain tokens..... 

+ Rep


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

louisshli said:


> Insane Psychopath,
> 
> Good job on the DE, great choice of color scheme. I like how they have shades of blue worked to the edge rather than the GW version of black armour w/ blue (turquoise) lines edged-highlighted. Not sure if your Kabalite warriors are completed yet (from the photos above) but seems like their flesh & hair can be tightened up a bit. I do like your bases though, simple but very effective.
> 
> ...


Thanks

All models are still WIP that the stage. As said there I think, the hair will be tide up a bit when time permit.

Right now all stuff for Throne of Skulls tournament going to take top stop on my hobby time.
But hopeful I can work a little bit on the Dark Eldar tomorrow, tide up those areas :biggrin:

As to the Water effect, sorry I can not comment right now due to not useing it. I was hope GW would release the long static grass like those shown on Phil Kelly Space Wolves army from the GW what new today blog.
Been told not to put the water effect on until I have varnish the models first, can not varnish if stastic grass is not on. Just the heat from the varnish/dry help the stastic grass, like wise alway use super glue when putting static grass on as again heat from it dry help it stand up a bit more.

IP


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice colours and technique on the elfs.

Can't wait to see the incubi and raiders.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks

So mange to get my Space Wolf model done & there no meeting on Thur, so going to use that day to give my Space Wolves a little tide up before Throne of Skulls.

Later today I will be painting the Duke that home, then tomorrow when in my local GW going to try get my Warriors finish or that least near done. Got the last few models undercaoted for the 20 warriors units.

But after tomorrow there be no further work to the Dark Eldar until Tue. As said Thur Space Wolves tide up for ToS, while Fri down in Nottingham battle it out during the weekend.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Just to let everone know how my Space Wolves done that the Throne of Skulls tournament that happen last weekend










Part of the top 10 best painted armies, but GW mis-spell my second name.

So with ToS been, it time to shove on with the Dark Eldar & tomorrow got a bit off a udpate. As it stand

20 Warriors
Still some detail to finish off, but there near done

5 Warriors
Still some detail will not take to long, be finish this week.

Duke
Been painted, one area to finish off.

Wych
Still building them, painting one as a test bit

Incubi
All built, painting one to try out a idea to try make them stand out.

Just bought another box of Wych as I want them to be all female warriors. Also another Raider.
If I get paid this weekend then I should hopeful buy the rest of my army which is 2 Ravinger & Mandrake for the conversion I got in mind.

I also need to get around to make my pain toke. GW web site got some brillaint ideas. Also I been asking a lot of friends for spare heads/helmets from there own armies. Trophies will be base on armies I fought in the past & present & those that I collect.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update time

The Throne of Skulls tournament was last weekend & a lot of the week led up to the event was spent finish/tide up my Space Wolves. Also some finial replacment thanks to people pick up models with out permission & then breaken them unish: But got everthing sorted in the end

It was a brillaint weekend, some of the best & bloodiest games. Most of all my Space Wolves make it into the top 10 for best painted armies out of 150 people. What was even more brillaint was a lot of people for the top 10 best painted army where friends or people I talk to during the weekend, belive only 3 of them I never talk to/knew.










As to the Dark Eldar, since last week I been all focuse on the Dark Eldar to get them done on my self set deadline being 24th Dec. So that four weeks from now & here what been done.

Sorry if photos are a bit darker, this is due to being taken that 9am & there has been a bit of snow weather right now.

Duke



















I'd like to add more trophies. But this was just to show how inter-changible the Lord is with the new kits. Also same time the Lord model dose have a lot of detail on him already.

Incubi










Still painting these, only got to this stage on Fri. Still a lot to be done.
Wych










Still to build the rest of the unit. Also the second unit of Wych. Again WIP just painted these after a long day struggle in the snow when getting supplys

The 20 Warriors










5 Warriors










So as the army stand. I just bought the last bits yesterday being 2x Ravnger & Mandrake. I should be building some of these possible Tue depend if the weather keep me trap in my house as it where.

If I keep stuck to the self set deadline. I can get my Wych all done this week to gaming standard. Then next week get the 3x Raider done, follow week 2x Ravnger. Week led up to the 24th aim to get the Haemonlulus done as well as tide up the army, or tide up the army when I get back home on the 24th Dec after being to my local GW & pub (though don't drink). 

On another note........here.... not next project, but project afterwords. My next project is a Wolf Wing army for Christmas. But after that I am going with a brand new Blood Angels force










Though I have already collected one. Like I said many time here & there on other log/fourms. It been a busy year & a lot of armies suffer from Blood Angels, orks & the Bezerker army. I think Bezerker suffer the worst & resulted in me hault the project full stop.
Just my only fully painted army this year been Sanguinary Guards & my Wolves due to this none stop meeting & paper work

So why a second Blood Angels force. Well after being that the ToS event, I was really inspired by a few of the armies there & with the release of the forth come fly "brick" since we are not ment to know about it  Just I felt my current army though not use yet I did not have the time & they sort of got rush. They will be use of course for games & be use to combi with this Mk2 BA force. Just it like my Wolves if people rememeber seeing them from the start up to how they look now.

I just want a cool looking army & I want to get a few other armies highly converted & painted to take part in future tournaments. As it stand it only my Iron Warriors & Space Wolfs that act as my tournament armies.

Want to add onto this with Blood Angels, Orks, Imperial Guards, Dark Eldar ^^ & Black Templars (my old school favrout).

But for now this is about Dark Eldar. Blood Angels will get a new topic when it is there time, same with the Wolf Wing army come Christmas time....if Assassin's creed Brotherhood dose not take over my life haha

So this week working on the Wych, hope to get a update by Fri the latess or Sat afternoon

IP


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I really should get on with my dark eldar but i get easily distracted. How is the enviroment round tournaments cos me and my mate wants to enter a doubles tournament and i was wondering what the enviroment is like and how gamers are like with each other if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Gothic said:


> I really should get on with my dark eldar but i get easily distracted. How is the enviroment round tournaments cos me and my mate wants to enter a doubles tournament and i was wondering what the enviroment is like and how gamers are like with each other if you don't mind me asking.


Tournament are great. I would never listen to those who moan about tournament & the gamers as to be honsty a lot of them never go to tournament anyway & just trying to lable everone the same way who play diffrent from them. Or there just bad losser who can not learn & improve from there games in my view & experince.

I been attending tournaments for 9 years now, so that should say somthing in regard to me & tournaments :biggrin:. 
I only had two games where I'd refuse to play ever again, one was cheating & the other one was just anti social & dullest game I had. 
While local games I had many more in 2006 to 2007 where I flat out refuse to play oppents for my own reason, but it resulted in me move to my new local gaming scene that I am in now which is a lot better.

I enjoy attending tournaments as it a chance to met new & old friends a like. You see some brillaint armies out there, as said with the Blood Angels I got a lot of idea from the ToS event. Your gaming abilty improve so much because you learnt a lot of new stuff & diffrent style of game play.
Also it keep the hobby from being jaded as you battle armies you rarely battle in your local gaming scene. For the past three years I dout I ever seen a Tau army that my local GW or gaming club for exsample, but with my Iron Warriors army I alway seem to battle the Tau in any tournament.

I will say you will get the odd bad oppent, but end of the day that one game out of how many. On top that you get bad oppent anyway in your local GW/Club/where ever you game. 
I know right now there are four games I refuse to battle in the local gaming scene due to cheating or being bad losser or because they keep give up on turn 3/4 before the game over because there not "winning" which in my view more so in friendly games is a weaste of time. I can understand if it once or twice, but ever single time, it just a weaste of time in friendly games.

Also bare in mind, never take the game to hart. End of the day it should be fun first & formost. Just I seen many people say they play for fun no matter the win or loss. However when they loss, you can see it in there face that they are not happy that lossing. Just learn, improve, but alway play for fun.
I been on the top tables in local tournaments where I have a great laught & been really tough games or I been middle tables & alway still had a laught.

For exsample during the ToS, fought a Daemon force in round 2, been my most bloodiest game & ended in a draw as my oppent just had 5 Bloodletter left & me a Lone Wolf Guard as well as some tanks. 
It been agies since I had a game with so few models in both armies. I did not care about the win/loss, it was a brillaint game & both me & my oppent where really shock just how much of a beaten both our armies took. Who knew what would have happen if we went onto turn 7.

Also 2005 I had one of my best games vs Chaos marines, just more because both our minds where on overload in regard to trying out play each other.

My first ELG tournament ever game was brillaint & by the end of it I needed to switch off my brain, pretty much slept on the train back home.

But I'd highly recommend tournaments. Great experince, as said see many cool armies. Ignore those who moan, as to be honsty I am really sick & tired of going onto fourms & seen people moan with no soild back bone to there claim, it moan for the sake off it. It really is makeing me jaded of the fourms & why I rarely post on most or I stick to a set area of a fourm. 
I want to see tournament reports & I want to see really cool looking armies, as there only so much you can think off before idea's start to run a little slow. See a cool army then it open up a lot of idea you never knew about.

I look forward to each & ever singel tournament I attend. Made many great friends, as said I think when my Space Wolves where up for top 10 best painted armies. I think only three people I never knew/talk to. Everone else up there I had talk to during the weekend or where good friends with me from past tournaments.

I'm going to be that
40k Doubles in Feb - Weather permitting but should be Wolves (Me) & Dark Angels (team mate) this will also be a one off tournament as the team mate was booking holidays.

Throne of Skulls April - Space Wolves, had great time in Nov, but felt it was unfair I got spearhead set up four out of five times.

Conflict Scotland - Double Blood Angels, be first time anyone will see my new BA army in the flesh.

ELG Counter Attack - Blood Angels possible or these Dark Eldar. Event held in Edinbrugh

Stirling Wargaming Rapid Fire - My gaming club, which ever army I plan for the ToS

Throne of Skulls if it around Oct time.

Should also be that Games Day though not a tournament & a local wargaming show in Falkirk.

Also before I forget as well as improve your gaming side. If painting your thing as well, like me. You learn so much from people. For exsamply I was told about useing purple (sp) wash over gold, I never though of that but it look brillaint & add a bit of age.
Just a lot of the feedback you get from the refs, more so that a GW Throne of Skulls it alway great feedback. As it the only way to learn & improve, same with games learn & improve.

IP


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Thanks at the moment im building my Dark Elar half a squad of wyches are built along with lelith and drazhar and thanks for telling me about your experiences in tournaments im definietly going to talk to my mate properly tomorrow and i was nervous asking cos it was slightly off topic.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work and congrats on the Wolves + Rep... Even though I don't really like the DE, you're really doing nice work on them


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks

Gothic - Don't worry, as said go to the tournaments, enjoy the weekend.

CLT40k - I know what you mean. I was orignaly not a fan of the Elfs type unless it trophies/dead on the base, but Jes Goodwin done a really great job on the Dark Eldar models. Also it show my friends that my local GW/Gaming club I can paint more than just Marines :biggrin:

On to the Dark Eldar

Just got the Raider finish building wise. Try get them undercaoted tomorrow. Also I had 2x Troops wych, going to make one of the Elites but keep the other troops, just mean three less models & another specil CCW. Just want to try both the Elite & troop type to see which one better.

Also if the snow keep up being utter bullpoo look like I will not be able to make it to my local GW store on the Wed. If that the case & I am stuck in due to the snow, think I will spend the day building the rest of my Dark Eldar army.
Already had to scare with the power there, basicly light in the house & the street lights went off for a good 5 to 10 min twice. 

Aim to get a update on Fri.

IP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking really good IP! I am especially fond of the Duke! Can't wait to see the raider finished. + rep if I am able.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Just a very quick update

Dark Eldar are getting on nicely & if I keep up, I will have them fully painted in time being three weeks from tomorrow. In fact trying to slow down a bit on the painting front so I have stuff to paint when I go into my local GW gaming night.

But quick update.

Somthing a little diffrent from foot troops.



















This is still WIP.

The red is still being work on, this is still earily stage but a fair few people have ask me about how the Raider will turn out. 

I am currently painting the crew this week. Also just started work on my second Raider.

It only the blue colour that take a while to get done.

Also here the orignaly test model now finish/varnish just a few moments ago



















I was going to wait for get long grass when GW release it. But I am not a man who like to wait, so went with the dead grass that I have use on my Wolves base.

Like wise I do not want to order in model flock of long grass as again come down to order it when I run out, waiting for it, etc... With me it the case of, it need to be done now than later.

Pretty happy with how he turn out. If I can get to my local GW tomorrow I should be entering him as part of a Dark Eldar painting comp.

Also try the water effect, so far it pretty cool. Smells a little bit when useing it. But the smell dose not hang around.

So as it stand.

Still got my Ravenger to build & Raider.

Wych are all made, one unit current being painted. Another I have now made as a Elites chose make them 6 strong as oppose to 10 strong.

I still to make Pain Token.

I can get the Wych done next time I am in GW. Ravenger I can start working on next week. Last Raider the following weeks. Aim the 23rd of Dec to tide up the army. Go into GW on 24th Dec, hopeful get a game, hang out with fellow veteran games in the pub & then head home for Christmas day for the day I will be starting a brand new project, well add on to my Space Wolves being a Wolf Wing army.

But for now, should be painting some of the crew later today as bad weather kept me in my house pretty much. Try get my Ravenger built tomorrow when I return home.

IP


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i love what you have done so far keep it up and its encoruaging me to do mine.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Gothic said:


> i love what you have done so far keep it up and its encoruaging me to do mine.


Thanks

With getting armies painted. I feel it just sort of the frame of mind people might have. If you set yourself a dead line, as said my own being the 24th Dec. I just feel is encourag you a bit more. Just know when to take breaks, etc... just try spend that least a hour a day as well help in the long run.

Also when collecting a army, always try to get the HQ & troops knock out first. Though with this army everthing bought, I tend to try build the stuff I got then get the rest done. 

Like wise just set your self a target per week. This week target for me to get my Raider shown in post before this, try get that finish. Also try get my finials models built. Like wise I am going to start varnish the finish models as soon as possible now after today, though need to wait until this blasted weather gose away!!!!

IP


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

At the moment im stll building my wyches cos ive had problems with the weather cos i live with my nan so you can imagine my troubles at the moment lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Raider is looking pretty good, and I honestly really like what you did with the base on your warrior. I have considered trying out the water effects stuff but haven't gotten around to it. Looks good, keep up the good work.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Time to get back on track. I been a little dely due to the snow that Scotland had over the past few weeks, spend most time clean the path/front of the house from the snow. But since Thur last week it has been melting away though it been said to return.

Anyway here a quick update on the Dark Eldar & how the army getting on

My Fleet of raider & ravenger









I am still making the weapons of the Ravenger, aim for these to go on/off the model for travel reason & painting reason.
Aim to get these Raider all painted to gameing standard right now.

Wych









As seen there still got a bit until they are finish.

Wych Mk2









My second unit of Wych, was wanting to paint these last week but as said spent more time digging out the snow last week.

Some finish Dark Eldar Warriors









I really like useing the Water effect, just as said with this army it been the first time useing the GW Water effect.
These Warriors are part of my 20 strong Warriors unit.

On that note I said about a painting comp, the Dark Eldar warrior I first painted as can be seen on the first post. Won it for the 16+.

So right now as said in my orignaly/first post, my self set dead line is 24th Dec, that 12 days away, well 11 days & 5 hours & 15 mins. With more snow apprently arrive in Thur. 

Time running short.

This week

Tomorrow get that Raider (seen in undercaot stage in the photo just that the start of this post) painted & past the blue highlight stage (the ice blue). Once that done, it pretty easy going on painting the Raiders.

Thur - If the snow is as bad as the report are saying. I will be aim on getting my first unit of 9 Wych finish painting wise during the day.

Fri - Try to finish off the Warriors during the day.

Sunday - Finish the Incubi

Then next week aim Wed to paint the small unit of six Wychs. While I am aim for next Thur to be the tide up day on the Dark Eldar army, try get some Varnish done as well.
Still have the Haemonlulus & Pain Tokens to make as well. Might get them built on Thur if I am stuck in due to the weather.

Finial, with the Dark Eldar project draw to a near, it time to check into more projects which will be -

Wolf Wing










Space Wolves have been my main tournament army this year & I got to say has been one of the best codex around.
After the Throne of Skulls, though be cool to exstend on my Wolves force. Going to be a lot of conversion, lot of ideas.

I should be getting my Wolf Wing army for Christmas & start a project log when the time arrive

The other one being Blood Angels










Blood Angels have been a old foe of mine back when I start my Iron Warriors force (my main tournament army) ten years ago.
As such alway though how cool they where gaming/background wise despit give my Iron Warriors a headace when trying to take over a world.
Also I really like a Blood Angels force that was up for top 10 best painted armies that the Throne of Skulls two weeks ago along with my own Space Wolves, it had a lot of nice conversion.

I am still working on a army list, but right now I am looking that a unit of Death Company, Dreadnoughts of some sort & Storm Ravens

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Time to get some photos on this log  

As said in the last post (I think??) here a photo of the army as it current stands





































All I can say is I am happy to get that blue armour done on the Raiders/Ravenger. Just it dose take a bit of time as I been taken break after regal blue all done, then Ultramarine blue, then Ice blue. But once all of that out of the way, it really fast to get the rest of the deail out of the way.

I'm going to try undercaot my Raider/Ravenger crew in a few mins time while the cold has settle down a little bit. No need to tell fellow UK'er how bad the cold is, was hard going on Sat walking back to the train stastion which was up hill, could barely breath walking all the way up hill.

Anyway as it stand, I been dely a little bit due to the weather but right now I think my army that a good stage as you can see above. I have still set aside Thur as a day to paint the best part of my Dark Eldar army. Going to try get a update on Thur or Fri afternoon. Just as long as I can get my models to gaming standard I'll be happy, can alway go back & add detail later on.

Also just got my Ultramarine DVD last Mon there










I have only watch it twice so far when I got it last Mon. But it was pretty decent & enjoy watch the movie. Little short but you can understand, hopeful with the support they'll make them a bit longer.

Finial here a little preview into my Wolf Wing force



















Wolf Guards are a hero in there own right & it only fair that each one is models as such. I view a Wolf Guard as a good chance to do some really high conversion work on.

For this Wolf wing memeber. I been search about for some cool Terminators conversion & also check out the Space Hulk Range for further ideas. As you can see I have already use a Space Hulk model there, mange to get the Terminators w/Scanner in power fist for a mere £5 on ebay.

So happy with how the conversion turn out. Just alway like the idea of a scanner trooper, no dout the Wolves will see a lot of Hulk battles anyway.

As for the rest of the Wolf Wing force, that will have to wait until 24th Dec. Right now I am setting aside all the bits I have/need, make sure the models I have right now are ready to go building wise. While the rest I will need to wait until Christmas day it self for the rest of my Wolf Wing army (3x boxies of Wolf Guard terminators, 2x Terminators boxies....if family mange to get that bare in mind).

Should have the next update on Thur or Fri afternoon.

IP


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Your Dark Eldar are awesome, man. I especially like those bases, very unique, and work well with the models. You are a truly amazing painter. Keep up the great work! +rep.


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

nice painting on those D.Eldars. I like that someone didn't use the purple on the models as everybody does. 

I think the red cload needs a little highlight, unless there is one, and I cannot see it due to the picture.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

ogyon said:


> nice painting on those D.Eldars. I like that someone didn't use the purple on the models as everybody does.
> 
> I think the red cload needs a little highlight, unless there is one, and I cannot see it due to the picture.


It'll depend the models. Most will have Blazing Orange but will still need the Devlin Mud wash to sort of bring this out a bit more, while other have just been done in the base coat.

Hopeful try get better photos or try work out a way to make this stand out a bit.

Also I know what you mean. I was orignaly going to do my Dark Eldar in a Red style of this colour, but everone around my gaming scene seem to be going for this. While Purple I'm not a fan of the colour in large amount line this, maybe on a few icon but not whole armour.
As said just preffer dark colours :biggrin: While saying this, this is my first Blue army....well since my badly painted Ultramarines 14 years ago when I was ten. Just want each army to stand out/look diffrent/offer diffrent things as it get a bit boring have diffrent armies but all same colour though out each one with no challenge there.

So tomorrow the big day, got it all to myself before Family butt in with the Christmas phase. So tomorrow is the day that I'll be painting this army to try get as much done as possible, no family memeber going to get in the way.
Already seen a whole list of good movies that is on TV tomorrow (yet ironicly there none that good on Christmas day).

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

It been a while since I update this topic. My reason pretty much:

- As much as the Blue armour look cool & somthing new for me. It did do my head in & stress my eyes a little. But all the Blue Armour got done in the end.

- Just end of Nov though out the UK, as many know (or will now). The UK got hit by bad snow. So most my time was spent help family clean the front of the house to make life easy to walk, etc... like wise had to walk to the supermarket since our street was block in due to the terrible snow.
Though I did mange to get my Wolf Wing army done in a week & a half if you added the amount of time together, not a solid week & a half. As I was unwell or some git shove me while I was on ice path, slip I badly damnge my right hand which ment no painting for a week.

- Also as said though out this topic. My Space Wolves have been my main foucse & I been attend many tournaments with them. My Wolves have done really really well & I am happy with how the army turn out.
They had a lot of Best army nominee from

Throne of Skulls Nov
40k Doubles Feb

Then recently, Throne of Skulls April & best army in my local GW in Falkirk. I got Throne of Skulls July, Gathering of the Clans, Throne of Skulls Oct (1750pts), Stirling Wargaming Rapid Fire & ELG Counter attack.

I've also had a few other project on the go. As said my Wolf Wing. Then there was Blood Angels, still waiting to buy can's of air for my GW Spray gun so I can get my Storm Ravens done. Then there my Grey Knights which have been effected badly due to real life & also last month I was painting models for a wargame event to sell & further advertise my commission buiness along with my friend who was trying to advertise his commission buiness as well. We both done really really well, sold pretty much everthing & made quite a lot which is not bad for the three hour we where there.

But now with a new wave of Dark Eldar models & also seeing one of my friend Dark Eldar army in Warhammer World back in April (it where ToS is help) I got a lot of ideas which 
I'll go into in a bit.

So to the stage my DE are that. These photos where taken two days ago but I been that busy I not had time to upload with other stuff.
My whole army









I like the new GW Painting stastion. I will alway keep my wooden painting stastion. Just the plastic once are great to act as tray's.



























So what need to be done.
I have a lot of painting to do in order to finish my army. However as seen there, all the blue armour is out of the way. As said I did enjoy painting them but it just started to do my head in a little & also cause stress on my eyes for a little bit.

So if I where to do a Dark Eldar army as a commission I'd not be repeating this on a whole army. Maybe a squad, but not a whole army, I'd try to find a way to make it easy on myself but still look cool of course.
Model

- I still to make my Pain tooken. I had a lot of idea & will be done some stage soon.

- Rebase my Raider. My friend army that I saw while I was down that Warhammer World for the ToS April. They made use of the Storm Raven/Valkyrie type base for there Raider.
It look cool & it mean more detail/cool stuff to the base, instead of the above circle once. 
While game term's, end of the day it ment to be the hull. If it was the base, it smaller than the model, one come with them & would mean you'd never be able to assault the hull other than it side armour

- Object Marker. This is somthing I am still thinking about. But we'll see as during the wargaming event, some people who also had a table, they traded me a few boxies for my painted models. These where Dark Eldar Warriors & a few HQ. So might use them for object marker.

So I'll be aim to start painting my Dark Eldar as of Sunday to try finish them.
I have a lot on my hobby list

Space Wolves
- 2 Units of Long Fangs to bring my army to 1750pts for Throne of Skulls Oct.
- New Wolf Standard for one of my units for Throne of Skulls July
- New Object Marker for Gathering of the Clans
- Display board for Armies on Parade for Games Day

I usely do a model before a tournament, alway have since Conflict 2002 my first tournament & it stuck ever since.

Blood Angels
- Spray gun Storm Raven
- Make Object Marker from my Sang Guards box set & left over Death Company
- Razorback, been pretty lazy on that front trying to buy it.

Grey Knights
- Still to buy most of my army, box of Grey Knights, two Dreadknights & three Rhinos
- Paint my whole army. Only Paladins, Grand Master, Purifire & a Strike force has been done.

Dark Eldar
- The above.

General
- Games Day entry.

I have a rep/people in my local gaming scene say I am a hobby machine. So time to put this to the very limit's/test.
As my friend Dave said on his blog



> Best Painted Army: The hobby-machine that is Jamie won again with his Iron Warriors, and he deserved to. I can’t wait to see what he paints up next.





> The man who can paint an entire Blood Angels army in the time it takes me to wash my brushes (approx a week, if you’re wondering – I like clean brushes).


IP


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looking great... if only i was not being lazy with my DE id have all my current models done.

I have been waiting for the venoms and the battle force though so.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your DE finished. 
Sounds like your going to be very busy in the near future.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry for blurry photos, domino's pizza effect.

Update

Been working on the Dark Eldar today & there very close to being finish. Here what I have so far

Four new Warriors


















There where a few Warriors I was not happy with in term of parts. Having got a few boxies in trade during a wargame event for some painted model I done for my stand. Though make use of them. Did not take long, three hour, just the blue dose take a while & a break needed after words. But once done it pretty fast.

My Elite unit of Wych just tide them up today









Still a few bits of detail to finish off but he a hour work tops.
Raider/Ranver Weapons









There pretty much done

Raider/Ravnger Driver










Pretty much ready to go

20 Warriors



























Just a few models to finish off along with the above warriors

5 Warriors









As seen there one of the four new warriors other than that there good to go, maybe some detail left to do?

The Duke & his Incubi bodyguards









I just painted the Incubi horns as well as cloth today while I waited for some of the above to dry.

The troops Wych









I still got to get around to painting this unit.

How the army looking now



























I'll be aim to do some painting on Fri afternoon which will hopeful see the Elite Wych finish. While tonight try to get the four new models finish. While pain token's, going to try get them done on Sat afternoon as it should not take to long. Sunday will be Armies on Parade board as I really need to make a start on the board so I can start thinking about painting in July time. Don't want last min rush about.

Just for me I want to do Armies on Parade over Golden Daemon as painting armies is more my thing.

Still trying to get around to those base for my Raider, the Valkyrie/Storm Raven size base.

So lot to do right now. As my Space Marine Battlefleet Gothic fleet arrive & will be a quick project & still working away on Grey Knights while waiting on paints to dry during commission or work on the Dark Eldar.

IP


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent work as always. Look foward to seeing your armies on parade entry.


----------

